# Burton boot troubles and trials



## Caffeine (Oct 15, 2013)

Well I bought a pair of size 11 burton ambush boots back at the beginning of the season and they fit great....until they packed out. I now get a bit of heel lift which is tolerable but bugs me. I heard that J-bars will help..Do they work? how effective are they?


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Wrathfuldeity posted some helpful info on this in the FAQ stickied at the top of this section: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html

Might want to check that out. Another option if your willing to spend $120 is to get the remind solution replacement liner: Remind Insoles - Soultion Liner

I'm thinking some boot fitting pads is the right place to start. Tognar sells a good assortment of C, J, heel cup holds, etc. Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Supplies


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Caffeine said:


> Well *I bought a pair of size 11 burton ambush boots back at the beginning of the season and they fit great*....until they packed out. I now get a bit of heel lift which is tolerable but bugs me. I heard that J-bars will help..Do they work? how effective are they?


I believe that was your problem right there

Boots that fit great out of the box, only get worse from that point on:icon_scratch:

They should be tight, too tight. 

I like mine uncomfortably tight, out of the box:thumbsup:

It only takes a few rides in them to pack them out enough so they're comfy.

But it takes quite a while to pack out completely, even then I don't get slop.


Read Wrathfuldeity's sticky. That should fix you up for now.


TT


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

you should have gotten j-bars with your boots. But they don't help that much.
Next time buy a half size smaller


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

j-bars help fix my heel lift in my driver-x. also, the boots didn't come with the j-bar, but when i contacted burton they shipped a pair free of charge-i think it took less than a week to arrive.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

On the hails I'm wearing now, they did not feel right at first--too tight and my heels were not sitting right. I put in some replacement insoles and cranked the boots down as tight as I could stand the first few times I rode in them. They fit great now and I don't have to hardly crank them down much at all. I don't get heel lift. I have the same liners as you but different lacing. Maybe you did not crank them down tight enough at first and they packed out wrong. J-bars should work like others suggested. Burton doesn't send them with any of the boots anymore. 

I bought my nephew a set with the speedzone laces like the ambush, I hope he doesn't have issues also.


----------

